# Replace the Fatty Chip With?



## Coram Deo (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok, I love eating Chips and Salsa.... And Salsa is very good and healthy but the effects are off shot by the fatty Chips......

I have been getting way to fat from Chips for snacks... 

So, Does anybody have recommendations for some replacement to Dip Salsa With, that would not be Fatty but Tasty?


Any Thoughts?


----------



## Grymir (Feb 19, 2008)

Baked Chips


----------



## Coram Deo (Feb 19, 2008)

Problem is this is my nightly snack.... So any Chip including baked is going to be fatty...... 

I need to eat the salsa for health benefits but need a replacement dipper.... LoL




Grymir said:


> Baked Chips


----------



## Grymir (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh bummer. There is always the veggie blasphamy. Or the tofu apostasy. or the fruitfull heresy. You could cut out the middleman and use a spoon. (gross, I know). Man, I feel for you. Does the new man involve new taste buds?


----------



## Coram Deo (Feb 19, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Oh bummer. There is always the veggie blasphamy. Or the tofu apostasy. or the fruitfull heresy. You could cut out the middleman and use a spoon. (gross, I know). Man, I feel for you. Does the new man involve new taste buds?


----------



## caddy (Feb 19, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Oh bummer. There is always the veggie blasphamy. Or the tofu apostasy. or the fruitfull heresy. You could cut out the middleman and use a spoon. (gross, I know). Man, I feel for you. Does the new man involve new taste buds?


 
*** chuckling ***


----------



## Josiah (Feb 19, 2008)

Have you ever considered these, with perhaps This?


----------



## Answerman (Feb 19, 2008)

We get some heavy multigrain bread, slice it real thin and bake them in the oven until crispy. My wife has been nagging me to stop buying any kind of chip and this is what we have settled on.


----------



## JM (Feb 19, 2008)

At my house we like popcorn with light salt and pepper, soya nuts with honey, smoky bacon or BBQ; pumpkin seeds, dry roasted green peas or chick peas. You can also get the green peas and chick peas coated in wasabi, OSU! We also eat flat bread and spinach dip, or flat bread and humas.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 19, 2008)

Flat bread.


----------



## Coram Deo (Feb 19, 2008)

FlatBread with Salsa????? 

Not sure how that would taste.....



turmeric said:


> Flat bread.


----------



## JM (Feb 19, 2008)

Salsa might work with: Welcome to The Flatbread Factory I eat this stuff all the time.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 19, 2008)

Carrot sticks.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 19, 2008)

Replace it with pizza. 

Granted, it's not more healthy, but pizza is alot better tasting than salsa and chips! 

If it's just the fatty content you're concerned with...go jogging afterward


----------



## caddy (Feb 20, 2008)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Carrot sticks.


 
_Oh the Horror_ !


...and I like Carrot Sticks


----------

